# re: 'too many files open' error in foxpro 2.6 for DOS under WIN ME



## devendra_cal (Nov 23, 2001)

I have a Pentium II 400 Mhz machine with 64 MB RAM and WINDOWS ME with AVG 6.0 Antivirus and Zonealarm 2.6 Firewall installed. I have a Problem while running FOXPRO 2.6 for DOS Programs, a Foxpro error saying 'Too many Files open' occurs (i am using around 30 - 40 tables+indexes), Remedy for Previous Windows version was simple, increase the no's of FILES=??? and BUFFERS=??? in the CONFIG.SYS file. But in WINDOWS ME my CONFIG.SYS file is totally blank and after modifying it with required or any statements I wish to include I and then after saving the file when I restart my computer the CONFIG.SYS file is again BLANK.
How do I increase the FILES and BUFFERS settings in ME? are they used at all by ME? if not what is the remedy or can I include and implement the required statements thro' SYSTEM CONFIGURATION, HOW?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

WinME uses a new technique to handle the config.sys file.
Read the following articles on the MS site for more details:

*Understanding the Settings in the Windows Millennium Edition Config.sys File (Q274646)*
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q274646

*How to Increase Available File Handles for MS-DOS-Based Programs in Windows Millennium Edition (Q269030)*
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q269030

*16-Bit Programs Cannot Open More Than 120 Files Simultaneously in Windows Me (Q274594) *
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q274594


----------

